# Is travel expenses covered for you?



## petercushing (19 Mar 2014)

The trip out to the basic training course this is covered right? I read it is but looking to confirm.
Also have my interview tomorrow on the 20th. Hopefully I will be in bootcamp soon.


----------



## DAA (19 Mar 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> The trip out to the basic training course this is covered right? I read it is but looking to confirm.
> Also have my interview tomorrow on the 20th. Hopefully I will be in bootcamp soon.



You sitting down?  Yes, your travel expenses are covered but only "one way".  So if you decide that the CF is not for you, guess what?  You have to pay for your own way back.......


----------



## petercushing (19 Mar 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> You sitting down?  Yes, your travel expenses are covered but only "one way".  So if you decide that the CF is not for you, guess what?  You have to pay for your own way back.......



Thanks friend. And no way. This is a dream come true. Wanna make it to special forces some day I hope.


----------



## DAA (19 Mar 2014)

petercushing said:
			
		

> Thanks friend. And no way. This is a dream come true. Wanna make it to special forces some day I hope.



Good luck tomorrow and be sure to study up on your occupation choices and general life in the CF.     

You made it this far, so you should do well tomorrow!


----------



## petercushing (19 Mar 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Good luck tomorrow and be sure to study up on your occupation choices and general life in the CF.
> 
> You made it this far, so you should do well tomorrow!



Thank you! And yes I am. Very happy to have made it this far.


----------



## Loachman (19 Mar 2014)

And don't call it "boot camp" when you get there.


----------



## petercushing (19 Mar 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And don't call it "boot camp" when you get there.



It's BMQ right? Basic Military Qualifications? I've heard it called Basic Training here too. I guess either of those is the correct terminology?


----------



## Griffon (19 Mar 2014)

Yes, you'll be fine with either.


----------

